# Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes



## Razyl (12. November 2010)

Noch 6 Tage bis endlich Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 1 in die deutschen Kinos kommt. Der 1. Teil vom finalen Band der Harry-Potter-Saga, der ein langjähriges Kapitel zumindest vorerst beenden wird. Teil 7.2 kommt ja erst im Juli des nächsten Jahres.

Was man bislang gehört hat, dass der Film gut sein soll und aufgrund der Länge sich auch recht nah am Buch orientiert, aber natürlich gibt es wieder Unterschiede, die filmtechnisch gemacht werden. Trotzdem dürfte er mit 146 Minuten der bislang längste HP-Film sein, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Und nun zur eigentlichen Frage: Wer geht von euch ins Kino zu Teil 7.1? Also ich bin auf jeden Fall am 18. im Kino und schau ihn mir an, was eigentlich Pflicht ist, als Fan der Serie ^.^


----------



## Arosk (12. November 2010)

Denke schon, kommt drauf an ob ich Zeit hab am 18.


----------



## Galbadia (12. November 2010)

Hab die Karten für die Vorpremiere am 17.11 um 19:45 schon gekauft. Freue mich riesig!


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2010)

Ich hab nie verstanden was nun so toll an Harry Potter sein soll. Von daher werde ich nicht ins Kino gehn dafür.


----------



## Konov (13. November 2010)

Konnte mich für Harry Potter auch nie begeistern, von daher geh ich sicherlich nicht ins Kino...

Hab nur einen Teil mal im Kino gesehen, glaube war der 5te Teil, aber bin mir nicht sicher. Bin auch nur dazu genötigt worden, mir den anzuschauen. ^^


----------



## Edou (13. November 2010)

Seit dem ersten Teil war ich stets im Kino für einen Harry Potter film und ich denke ich werde auch in den neuen gehen. Die frage ist nur wann ich Zeit dafür aufbringen kann. -.-*


----------



## Deanne (13. November 2010)

Ich habe keines der Bücher gelesen und keinen der Filme gesehen. HP interessiert mich einfach nicht. Insofern werde ich auch dieses mal nicht mit meiner Tradition brechen.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. November 2010)

Die Harry Potter Reihe hat mich in meiner Kindheit begleitet. Hab jedes Buch gelesen und jeden Film bis jetzt gesehen. Der Überfan bin ich zwar nicht, aber einfach um die Reihe komplett zu haben werde ich mir Teil 7.1 und 7.2 auch noch ansehen.


----------



## Caps-lock (13. November 2010)

> schau ihn mir an, was eigentlich Pflicht ist, als Fan der Serie ^.^



Ich werd das Doublefeature abwarten . Als Fan der Serie nervt es mich etwas, dass offensichtlich beide Teile schon fertig sind, denn im Trailer war sehr viel was in den 2. Teil gehören dürfte.

Und ansich MÜSSEN beide Teile abgedreht sein, da Emma Watson schon mit kurzen Haaren zu sehen war

Also werd ich nicht diese Geldmacherei mitmachen, die durch das künstliche auseinanderziehen der Kinotermine passiert, sondern warten bis es das Doublefeature in Juli gibt.


----------



## Dracun (13. November 2010)

Ich warte bis es 7.1 & 7.2 als 2 Disc Edition im Laden gibt, um meine /unsere HP Limited Book Edition zu vervollständigen.

Falls wer net weiß was ich meine:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002NTFIWG/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000VKL59O&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0BN5N6AZ3FFKSQ6BN91T


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. November 2010)

Harry Potter ist Pflicht!


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ich warte bis es 7.1 & 7.2 als 2 Disc Edition im Laden gibt, um meine /unsere HP Limited Book Edition zu vervollständigen.
> 
> Falls wer net weiß was ich meine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...6AZ3FFKSQ6BN91T



http://www.amazon.de/Harry-Potter-Collectors-Hogwarts-Platzhalter/dp/B002NTFIVW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289672055&sr=1-1

BAM! 

@ Caps-Lock:

Teil 1 geht bis zum Tod von Dobby. Danach setzt Teil 2 ein.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. November 2010)

wtf razyl -.- spoiler mir doch bitte den ganzen film 

nein ich hab das buch nicht gelesen ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> wtf razyl -.- spoiler mir doch bitte den ganzen film
> 
> nein ich hab das buch nicht gelesen ^^



Ja, aber das Buch ist schon älter als zwei Jahre :S 

Ist ja nur ein Detail


----------



## Dracun (13. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...89672055&sr=1-1
> 
> BAM!
> 
> ...



Die hätte i auch gerne .. is meiner Frau nur zu "protzig" oder so


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2010)

Hab die ersten 3 Teile im Kino geschaut. Das wars aber auch schon. Werde mir die DvD besorgen oder sonstwo gucken.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe keines der Bücher gelesen und keinen der Filme gesehen. HP interessiert mich einfach nicht. Insofern werde ich auch dieses mal nicht mit meiner Tradition brechen.




so geht es mir auch... irgendwo in meinem filmbestand liegen zwar teil 1-5 rum... aber, nee... brauch ich mir nicht angucken. kein interesse.


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2010)

Emma Watson in 3D könnte ein Argument dafür sein


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. November 2010)

Was findet ihr alle an [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Emma Watson? ich finde die Einfach Häslich. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Naja Harry Potter Schau ich nie mehr im Kino. Der Stress ist mir zu nervig. [/font]


----------



## Beckenblockade (14. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was findet ihr alle an [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Emma Watson? ich finde die Einfach Häslich. [/font]



Jetzt mit kurzen Haaren sieht se echt nimmer so prall aus, aber vorher?


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

Habe die Bücher schon alle gelesen als ich in der 6. Klasse war und dann hab ich mir halt die Filme auch angesehen. Also ist es schon fast Pflicht den letzten Teil noch zu sehen .. Ich verstehe aber nicht wieso man das ganze nun noch in die Länge ziehen muss und das Buch in einen 2.Teiler verwandelt.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. November 2010)

evtl. weil man keinen 800 minuten film draus machen wollte ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (15. November 2010)

Habe die Bücher gelesen und die Hörspiele gehört, doch die Filme konnten meiner Meinung nach nicht das alles rüberbringen. Somit geh ich nicht ins Kino, sondern guck ihn dann evtl im TV.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. November 2010)

Also, wenn ich die Kritik des Films in der heutigen Welt Kompakt lese, würde ich euch raten den Film *nicht* anzusehen.


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> Habe die Bücher schon alle gelesen als ich in der 6. Klasse war und dann hab ich mir halt die Filme auch angesehen. Also ist es schon fast Pflicht den letzten Teil noch zu sehen .. Ich verstehe aber nicht wieso man das ganze nun noch in die Länge ziehen muss und das Buch in einen 2.Teiler verwandelt.



a) mehr Geld für Warner Bros. und so
b) Bessere Aufteilung um das Buch besser rüberzubringen. Was natürlich auch wieder zu a) führt.



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich die Kritik des Films in der heutigen Welt Kompakt lese, würde ich euch raten den Film *nicht* anzusehen.



Ach, Filmkritiken sind mir mittlerweile herzlichst egal. Die finden immer etwas und das war bei Buchverfilmungen immer so. Man sollte einfach nicht reingehen und denken "Das muss so wie im Buch sein". Das wird nie so sein und das macht auch durchaus den Reiz aus, zumindest für mich.

Edit:
Habe mir eben mal die Filmkritik durchgelesen und muss einfach sagen: Der Autor hat anscheinend nicht viel Ahnung von den Filmen. Der Vergleich mit den Horkruxen hinkt dermaßen, denn das wurde im vorigen Film eindeutig erklärt. Außerdem brennt Hogwarts am Ende von Teil 6 nicht einmal, sondern ist lediglich etwas beschädigt. Ein "abgebranntes Hogwarts" existierte im sechsten Teil nie, selbst am Ende nicht. Sorry, aber die Kritik ist vom Inhalt her seeeehr mau.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. November 2010)

Bin nicht so der Harry Potter Fan, früher hab ich mal 1-4 gelesen, dann kam ewig kein neuer Teil und hat mich auch nichtmehr wirklich interessiert. Musste jetzt immer malwieder son Potthead Film auf DVD gucken und sie sind ja durchaus auch unterhaltsam, im Kino werde ich ihn aber sicherlich nicht sehen.

Zu den Kritiken, ist wie mit Spielen, es gibt kaum Kritiker welche es schaffen ordentliche Rezesionen zu schreiben - meistens sind die Geschmäcker zu unterschiedlich oder die Autoren auch einfach zu naiv.


----------



## Qonix (15. November 2010)

Das sie es glücklicherweise nicht geschafft haben den Film in 3D herau s zu bringen werd ich ihn mir im Kino ansehen. Beim Zweiten muss ich dann wieder auf die Blu-ray warten.


----------



## schneemaus (16. November 2010)

Ich bin ja mehr oder weniger mit Harry, Ron und Hermine in den Büchern aufgewachsen, hab jedes Buch verschlungen, Teil 5, 6 und 7 sogar auf Englisch, weil ich auf den deutschen Teil nicht so lange warten wollte. Und seit Teil 1 geh ich immer ins Kino, so wird es auch dieses Mal sein.

Was die Länge des Films angeht: Ich hab das Buch damals auf Englisch gelesen und mit einigen Leuten drüber geredet, und alle haben wir uns gefragt, wie das in einen Film passen soll, ohne das alleine die wichtigsten Sachen fehlen. In jedem vorherigen Buch gab es mehrere Stränge, die man getrost weglassen konnte teilweise, aber im 7. Buch ist einfach alles wichtig und zielt auf das Finale hinaus. Deswegen find ich es in Ordnung, dass es zwei Filme sind. Zwar schade, dass man mittendrin halt auf den nächsten warten muss, aber ist halt so. Herr der Ringe hatte auch große Cliffhanger am Ende der Filme (der Bücher ja nicht wirklich anders) und die waren auch alle abgedreht, als der erste ins Kino kam, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht völlig irre. Aber wer geht schon an einem oder zwei Tagen in zwei Kinofilme und bezahlt dafür noch Überlänge? ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. November 2010)

Hab die Bücher gelesen und war von den Filmen 1-3 begeistert
Nach teil 4,5 war ich so enttäuscht das ich mir Teil 6 garnicht mehr angeschaut habe
Und 7 werde ich mir auch nur ansehen, wenn ich die Garantie habe das der Film besser ist als der Schmu vorher


----------



## Landerson (16. November 2010)

Ich habe gelesen das der zweite Teil in 3D sein soll. War ganz schoen enttaeuscht. Mir geht der ganze Wahn etwas zu weit. Jeder zweite Film *muss *in 3D sein.

Zumindest soll der zweite Teil sehr viel Action enthalten

Quelle: ABC.com


----------



## Caps-lock (17. November 2010)

Der Autor in der Welt Renzesion bezeichnet Rowling doch glatt als Verliererin ^^

Ich wäre auch gerne ein Verlierer mit ner Milliarde US Dollar auf der hohen Kante...



> und die waren auch alle abgedreht, als der erste ins Kino kam, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht völlig irre.


Joar, aber auch nur das. Sie hatten zum Zeitpunkt als der erste Film ins Kino kamen, alle Filmszenen im Kasten und brauchten die Schauspieler nicht mehr.
Macht ja auch irgendwie Sinn in einem Film der nur über ein paar Wochen geht, denn in 3-4 Jahren verändern sich Menschen schon deutlich und noch wichtiger es muss sehr ätzend sein, wenn du wie die Harrypotter Darsteller darauf achten musst wie dein Gewicht ist, deine Haare aussehen etc.
Herr der Ringe hat mir 3 Weihnachten versüßt :>


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2010)

Ich freu mich tierisch darauf, als totaler Fan. Alle Bücher,Hörbücher und Filme gesehen. 
Einen Lord Voldemort Stab habe ich auch, und die Prophezeiung als Requisit aus dem 5ten Teil. 

Irgendwie bin ich am meisten auf die Stelle mit 



Spoiler



Nagini die sich als alte Frau verwandelt um Harry in diesem alten Haus zu überrumpeln.


 gespannt.


----------



## Kotnik (19. November 2010)

Also, zum Thema Filmkritiken kann ich auch nur sagen, dass man da ganz vorsichtig sein muss.
Es gibt genug Kritiker, die sich noch nicht mal den Film ansehen, den sie besprechen müssen oder wenn, sich kein Stück damit beschäftigen. Letztlich ist eine Kritik EINE Einzelmeinung unter vielen. Und wir wissen alle, was es mit Meinungen so auf sich hat, ne?

Ich fand ihn gut, aber er trifft halt meinen Geschmack, ich fand ihn sinnvoll gekürzt mitnur wenigen Kritikpunkten. Auf die Filmkritik eines Journalisten irgendeiner großen Zeitung würd ich dabei nicht hören, der musste den Film einfach besprechen und uU wollte er ihnnicht sehen.
Und ich seh nicht ein, mir den Spaß an einem Film von jemandem verderben zu lassen, der die Bücher an sich nciht leiden kann oder so. 

Die düstere Stimmung war gut transportiert und die Actionszenen waren gut, aber nciht übertrieben lang. Das schlimmste finde ich in Filmen Actionszenen, die minuten über minuten andauern und immer öder werden mit der dauer. Das fand ich hier recht gut gelöst, kurz knackig und nicht zu langatmig.

Emotional auch nett gemacht und nicht zu schmalzig hollywood-pathetisch. Weil Hollywood-Sterbeszenen sind ja meist eher zum fremdschämen. Insgesamt merkt man eben doch, dass es immer noch eine eher britisch dominierte Kiste ist und JKR da ihre Finger mit drin hat. WEr das Buch gelesen hat und es mochte, wird beim FIlm auch nix falsch machen, meiner Meinung nach. Jeder will was anderes verfilmt sehen, hat lieblingsszenen und alle schaffen es nun mal nicht in den Film, so ist das nunmal. Wäre es so, wäre es eine unerträgliche 10-Stunden Verfilmung und das will ja auch keiner.
Nach dem schwachen 6. Film war deathly Hallows mal wieder richtig gut und angenehm erwachsen.


----------



## iShock (19. November 2010)

So hab ihn mir am Mittwoch mal angeschaut (Vorpremiere und so *g*)

Fand ihn eig. recht solide, jedoch hätte ich ihn mir als 7ten Teil, also Abschluss der HP-Serie etwas spektakulärer vorgestellt.

Im Gegensatz zu meinem Vorposter hätte ich mir ein klein wenig mehr Action gewünscht, aber da sind die Geschmäcker dann halt auch verschieden.

Ist auch schon ne ganze Weile her seit dem ich das Buch gelesen habe.



Nur was ich richtig besch... finde ist das sie nur den 2ten Teil in 3D bringen. Eig. Schwachsinn....


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (22. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich werd das Doublefeature abwarten . Als Fan der Serie nervt es mich etwas, dass offensichtlich beide Teile schon fertig sind, denn im Trailer war sehr viel was in den 2. Teil gehören dürfte.
> 
> Und ansich MÜSSEN beide Teile abgedreht sein, da Emma Watson schon mit kurzen Haaren zu sehen war
> 
> Also werd ich nicht diese Geldmacherei mitmachen, die durch das künstliche auseinanderziehen der Kinotermine passiert, sondern warten bis es das Doublefeature in Juli gibt.



ja so werde ich es auch machen.. zmindest wenn ich stark bleibe und die neugier nicht zu groß wird


----------

